# Missouri House and 4 acres reduced



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Beautiful 4 acres, nice setting, lovely screened in porch .

This place is lovely all the time. It is beautiful in the rain that softens the trees and landscape. It is beautiful as the night approaches. It is just a lovely location with the large trees in the yard.

The house is older with new kitchen and laminate floor.
You can see many pictures at the below site.
Contact Wanda for an appointment.
http://homes.gsbor.com/detailsresidential/1110181/


I have lowered the price to $45000 and as is to sell quicker. 
I am ill and I need to leave . I can no longer take care of the place as I would like too.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Sure seems like a good deal. Hope you sell quickly!


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

I sent you a private message. Very lovely place you have.


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

Very nice place for the money. Is it still up for sale?

Wylie


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes at the moment it is. Have had many very interested people looking at it.


----------



## twospirit (May 25, 2010)

I adore this place! If I was in a position to finance it I would already be on a plane to check it out. Best of luck.


----------



## jcgoldie (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello Falcon. That looks like an excellent deal. My wife and I are looking for a place down in Missouri, but I would like a bit more than 4 acres so I can make my own hay for my stock. Can you describe the surrounding land? Is there any chance I could purchase more acrage from a neighbor adjoining this place?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

jcgoldie 
I sent you a pm


----------

